
Radiogram – The Radio App for information junkies - kannant
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/radiogram-hear-what-matters!/id987242964?ls=1&mt=8
======
kannant
Radiogram is our humble attempt to create a NPR like Radio that is entirely
curated and produced by software that is both personalized and immersive. One
can select from a wide vareity of topics (Business, Technology, Entertainment
etc.). The content is sourced, analyzed (NLP) and produced with interlude
music based on the sentiment of the story. Besides system curated stories, the
iOS App Share Extensions and a Chrome Extension can be used to Add any web
article to the listening queue.

------
oneJob
Opening on my iPad, this takes me away from my browser and into the App Store,
with no notice. Please change link to website or change title.

~~~
kannant
Sorry, looks like, I can't update the post (link or title). But here's the
website in case you are still interested

[http://www.getradiogram.com](http://www.getradiogram.com)

